# plastidip peeling up after 2 weeks



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

What did you use to clean the wheels with? And it could be a various of things, like how long you waited between coats and what not.


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

I washed them with soap and water, then used rubbing alcohol. I didn't wait very long between coats probably between 5-10 minutes. the can said they needed to dry for 4 hours but I only waited about 1 and a half. maybe that's why


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah I think that might be your problem there..I'm pretty sure you are supposed to wait 30 mins depending on the temperature outside in between coats, and you should've waited longer to than that hour and a half..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Alcohol will do it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Alcohol will do it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have to agree it's the rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, never use rubbing alcohol to clean any type of paint, if you leave it on paint too long it can work like paint thinner, and using it on plastidip which is meant to peel off easily[especially if you want it to] will do nothing but eat through it and destroy the plastidip.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I've had mine on for 1yr and 4-5 months. 
No peeling probs, just chips from rocks and what not. 

Make sure to clean your surface very good before hand as well.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Make sure to clean your surface very good before hand as well.


Now that would be a good time to use the alcohol right, prior to painting?


----------

